# jL.chura.pl/rc/ Exploit: JavaScript Obfuscation (type 604)



## theusmale2 (Apr 4, 2009)

jL.chura.pl/rc/ Exploit: JavaScript Obfuscation (type 604) this is what AVG reports when i start a new email and add a letter background in incredimail.Mult threat detected. >iframe src="h is left in the white portion of my letter after i remove the letter/picture background. I got a virus, used superantispyware & avg to remove, plus went into safemode/run %temp% - OK - Edit - Select all - File - delete then Delated everything in C:\windows\temp folder. emptied Recycle bin. cleared everything in system restore. rebooted all seemed to be fine then upon using incredimail this problem happened. Check the web and all i can seem to find to stop this is connected to web page code or Firefox brouser & I use IE8. what to do? HELP?


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 4, 2009)

What email client are you using?


----------



## Eksbaks (Apr 25, 2009)

*related prob to theusmale2*

i got the same prob... it infected my helpcntr exe and firefox exe files ,,,, from what i've encounterd, this worm clings to the .exe files and disables it... and also it increases ur cpu workload of up to 100%.... therfore fatal to ur system... the only solution i came up with is to uninstall the programs already infected by it!  But not yet tried reinstalling the unisntalled prog... I removed my mozilla browser and it works! the multiple threat is gone! .... :good:


----------



## Respital (Apr 25, 2009)

Eksbaks said:


> i got the same prob... it infected my helpcntr exe and firefox exe files ,,,, from what i've encounterd, this worm clings to the .exe files and disables it... and also it increases ur cpu workload of up to 100%.... therfore fatal to ur system... the only solution i came up with is to uninstall the programs already infected by it!  But not yet tried reinstalling the unisntalled prog... I removed my mozilla browser and it works! the multiple threat is gone! .... :good:



Please make your own thread and post the logs requested from this topic; http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html


----------

